# Poor Vision & Reading Text Online



## Chet (Nov 1, 2022)

I'm using FF. Under Settings > General > Fonts > Advanced >  and at the bottom where it says_ Allow pages to choose their own fonts instead of your selections_ _above, _I unchecked the box and it's much easier to read posts. I may go back to change fonts and sizes to possibly get further improvement.


----------



## Devi (Nov 1, 2022)

Excellent. You might also like the free Font Contrast extension, which will allow you to make text darker/larger at the click of a button.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/font-contrast-fix/


----------



## Manatee (Nov 6, 2022)

I use a desktop computer, I got a pair of "computer glasses" from the place where I get my regular glasses.  I find they help a lot.  They are bifocals with the top part scaled to focus on the screen and the lower to focus an documents on the desk.

I wear normal bifocals when not using my computer.


----------



## Devi (Nov 6, 2022)

Excellent. I also have what @Manatee has — bifocal computer glasses.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 6, 2022)

Manatee said:


> I use a desktop computer, I got a pair of "computer glasses" from the place where I get my regular glasses.  I find they help a lot.  They are bifocals with the top part scaled to focus on the screen and the lower to focus an documents on the desk.
> 
> I wear normal bifocals when not using my computer.


That is exactly what I did. Great minds.....


----------



## Gaer (Nov 6, 2022)

If you change the background from light to dark (black or dark blue)  it can make a real difference too.
@Murrmurr showed me how to do that.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 6, 2022)

Something I do on occaision . . .   On my desktop. if I hold down the Ctrl key and roll my scroll wheel forward it enlarges the page I'm viewing.  I find this very useful.  YMMV


----------



## Jules (Nov 6, 2022)

Chet said:


> I'm using FF.


What is this?


----------



## Devi (Nov 6, 2022)

Jules said:


> What is this?


I believe it's Firefox.


----------



## Jules (Nov 6, 2022)

Devi said:


> I believe it's Firefox.


Thanks, @Devi   Of course, makes sense as soon as I read your comment.


----------



## Mike (Nov 7, 2022)

Hold down the "ctrl" key and hit the "+" key, until
you get the text large enough to read comfortably.

If other people also use the machine, you can reverse
the above by using ctrl and -

Good luck.

Mike.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 12, 2022)

Chet said:


> I'm using FF. Under Settings > General > Fonts > Advanced >  and at the bottom where it says_ Allow pages to choose their own fonts instead of your selections_ _above, _I unchecked the box and it's much easier to read posts. I may go back to change fonts and sizes to possibly get further improvement.


You can also use the keys Control and + to enlarge the lettering on the pages you are reading.


----------



## Devi (Nov 12, 2022)

Plus, Firefox has a feature that allows you to set the display size (zoom level) on different websites. I have it at 120% here at SeniorForums, and different sizes on other sites.

Click the "hamburger menu" (the three horizontal lines) which should be at the top right
- Select "More Tools"
- Select "Customize Toolbar"

Then drag whatever features are offered up to your Menu Bar or to the side of the URL box and/or Search Box.


----------

